# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Хэллоуин. Так что же это за праздник такой?

## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Корни этого странного праздника уводят нас в глубь веков, в дохристианскую эпоху, когда земли Ирландии, Северной Франции и Англии населяли племена кельтов. Их год состоял из двух частей – темной и светлой. А переход одного сезона в другой, совпадающий с окончанием сбора урожая, отмечался 31 октября и символизировал начало нового года. Смена частей года, как и месяцев, происходила с наступлением полнолуния. Смена тёмной и светлой частей года весной также отмечалась праздником. Впоследствии произношение изменилось соответственно правилам произношения на гэльских языках, и к началу нашей эры праздник стал называться Самайн, как и соответствующий месяц.

Ночь на 1 ноября, когда по преданиям открывалась граница между мирами живых и мертвых, считалась главным праздником многих древних народов. Кельты придавали ему большое значение и, дабы не стать добычей теней мертвых, наряжались в звериные головы и шкуры, гасили очаги в своих домах и всем своим устрашающим видом отпугивали привидения.

Угощения духам выставлялись на улице, а сами жители собирались у костров, которые разводили кельтские жрецы-друиды.

В эту ночь в жертву приносили животных, делали предсказания и зажигали зимний очаг, внося в дом язычки священного пламени. Традиция празднования передавалась из века в век до тех пор, пока в 1 в. н. э. римляне не завоевали кельтские земли.

Обращенные в христианскую веру, жители островов Ирландии и Британии, вынуждены были отказаться от многих древних обычаев. Однако воспоминания о Самайне продолжали жить и передаваться от поколения к поколению.

А когда в 9 в. папа Григорий III перенес с 13 мая на 1 ноября празднование Дня всех святых, Самайн начали праздновать вновь. Предшествующая празднику ночь в средневековом английском языке именовалась All Hallows Even (Вечер всех святых), в сокращении – Hallowe’en, и совсем кратко – Halloween.

Христианский праздник, день памяти всех святых, связан с описанным в Откровении Иоанна Богослова поклонением всех святых (как канонизированных, так и оставшихся неизвестными церкви) Агнцу, за которым последовало снятие Седьмой печати.


В православной традиции праздник называется Неделя всех святых и приходится на первое воскресенье после дня Пятидесятницы.

В католицизме праздник называется День всех святых, и его празднование приходится на 1 ноября.


Стремилась ли христианская церковь к возрождению древнего праздника? Скорее всего, преследовалась цель искоренения кельтских традиций, однако совпадение дат привело к обратному эффекту! Праздник не только выжил, но и слился в сознании людей с церковным празднованием Дня всех святых.

С тех пор Хэллоуин отмечался повсеместно в лучших традициях Самайна, а саму ночь празднования облюбовали ведьмы, устраивающие шабаш и пугающие мирных жителей…)))

Таким образом, современный праздник Хеллоуин ведёт начало от кельтского ритуального празднества Самайн, усвоенного переселившимися в Британию германскими племенами (англы, саксы и юты) после 6 в. н. э. Хеллоуин стал одним из основных народных праздников в Британской Ирландии. В 19 в. волны ирландской эмиграции принесли праздник в США, где он отмечается с 1846 года.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Я уже боюсь

----------

